# I just bought my first Kimber.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I just got one of my dream type guns, it is the Kimber K6S 3" barrel version.








It feels great in my hands, is chambered in one of my favorite rounds (.357), and has an excellent trigger. It seems very well made and locks up tight.

I plan to get it to the range ASAP...I'll let you all know how it shoots.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome wheel gun ya got there. Definitely looking forward to the range report.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MoMan said:


> Awesome wheel gun ya got there. Definitely looking forward to the range report.


Thanks! As revolvers go, they look kinda funky, but man it sure doesn't feel funky. Hope it shoots like it feels.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> Thanks! As revolvers go, they look kinda funky, but man it sure doesn't feel funky. Hope it shoots like it feels.


I think it looks good. Hell, my Son has a RHINO, and I've learned to like that ugly little sucker.


----------



## Lincoln2015 (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks nice, what holster is that? I’m considering the kimber myself. Curious what made you go 3” over 2”? Trying to decide between 2”and 3” myself. Also looking at the new colt king cobra, owned a king cobra years ago, should have kept it but oh well. Enjoy the new gun!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lincoln2015 said:


> Looks nice, what holster is that? I'm considering the kimber myself. Curious what made you go 3" over 2"? Trying to decide between 2"and 3" myself. Also looking at the new colt king cobra, owned a king cobra years ago, should have kept it but oh well. Enjoy the new gun!


The holster is made by Tagua, and the pocket fits it perfectly, but the thumb snap is more suited for a revolver with an exposed hammer...it works though.

I wanted the 3", over the 2", due to a couple of factors. First, the 3" offers a slightly longer sight radius over the 2". Secondly, I liked the slight "uptick" in muzzle velocity the 3" offers.


----------



## Lincoln2015 (Mar 16, 2019)

Cool, thanks for the reply


----------

